
Show HN: Free Java Lambdas Screencasts - jjensen90
Hey HN,<p>I got back in to Java a last year for work and was really pleased by some of the features added in Java 8. I decided to make a screencast series covering some of the new features (lambdas, streams, etc) and have finished the first section on Lambdas: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitpress.io&#x2F;learning-modern-java&#x2F;<p>As I said, I have been out of the Java world a while, since college in fact, so I would love some feedback on these screencasts (if you don&#x27;t want to download the zip with the videos and code samples, there is a preview chapter under &quot;What&#x27;s Inside&quot;). You can also sign up to get announcements about other screencasts my partner and I are doing (we are covering PHP, APIs, Docker, Java, and more)<p>I am currently in the process of recording a direct follow up to these screencasts covering Java 8 Streams and will send out an announcement via newsletter, so sign up if you are interested!<p>Thanks for your time!
======
jjensen90
Also to note, the source code is available here
[https://github.com/bitpressio/modern-java-
lambdas](https://github.com/bitpressio/modern-java-lambdas) if you don't want
to download the full video series here [http://bitpress.io/learning-modern-
java/](http://bitpress.io/learning-modern-java/)

